# Was versteht man unter Java einen Package ?



## math.iso@live.de (5. Dez 2008)

Hmm ja ich würde gern wissen ,wass ihr java-programmieren unter package versteht???

Ich hab keine Ahnung ...


Wenn ich eine programme habe und sagen wir ,das programm sieht so aus :


```
package fussball.do;

... // der rest des programms ist mir egal
```

Was macht der Compiler ,wenn er dieses befehl liest ?

er kann diese klasse fussball.do nicht importieren ,da der befehl import heißt..

??

naja bin ratlos ,ich höffe ihr könnt mir beispiele oder tipp ,bzw erklärung geben


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2008)

Das ist eine Namespace Deklaration.
Die Klasse wird in den Namespace (Package) fussball.do definiert.


----------



## math.iso@live.de (5. Dez 2008)

@wildcard: Zitat as ist eine Namespace Deklaration. 
Die Klasse wird in den Namespace (Package) fussball.do definiert:

Wie kann ich Namespace deklaration verstehen ,was deklariere ich denn ????

Kannst du mir anhand eines Beispiel es zeigen ,???



```
package sinnlos;

class Doenergut {....


...
...

.. }
```

was machst das programm jetzt mit diesen package ??

oder wird die klasse  doenergut in package keineahnung zusammengefasst ,zusammengefügt bzw hinzugefügt ????


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Dez 2008)

math.iso@live.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder wird die klasse  doenergut in package _keineahnung_ zusammengefasst ,zusammengefügt bzw hinzugefügt ????



Nein! Das package heißt: _sinnlos_


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2008)

Das Package ist als Teil das Names zu sehen. Ohne eine Namespace/Package Präfix könnte es zB nur eine einzige Klasse mit dem Namen 'List' geben, es gibt aber zB eine java.util.List und eine java.awt.List. Die Klasse heißt also nicht List, sondern package.name.List


----------



## math.iso@live.de (5. Dez 2008)

ich will doch nur wissen was das Befehl bei java " package name.List" macht,was der Sinn des Programms ist oder was er ausführt...

Als welches Teil des Namen zu sehen ..?

Wenn ich eine klasse habe sagen wir Doener und das package fussball.tor ,wird die klasse doener da rein integiert in die package fussball.tor ???


----------



## Reeny (5. Dez 2008)

Die Klassen werden in Packages zusammen gefasst. Das muss nicht sein, ist aber besser so.

Es fördert erstens die Übersicht: Wenn du z.B. 100 Klassen (oder auch nur 20 Klassen) hast, ist es sinnvoller, diese in Packages zusammen zu packen. Jedes Package ist ja auch ein eigenes Verzeichnis.

Beispiel:

```
de.deinprogramm.gui
 - ProgramWindow.java
 - SettingsDialog.java
 - ProgressBarDialog.java
de.deinprogramm.util
 - Converter.java
 - LoginHandler.java
de.deinprogramm.exception
 - LoginException.java
de.deinprogramm
 - Main.java
```

Zweitens kann man auch so den Zugriff auf Klassen oder Funktionen package-gesteuert definieren. So kann man zum Beispiel sagen, dass eine bestimmte Klasse nur von anderen Klassen benutzt werden können, die innerhalb des selben Packages liegen.


----------



## math.iso@live.de (5. Dez 2008)

@reny:danke renny für deine schöne erläuterung ,aber ich hab 0% den sinn deines Programm verstanden ..aber es ist mein fehler ,ich hätte vorher sagen soll ,dass ich ein gerade beim erlernen der java-grundlagen bin ...naja


Also package zusammenfassung von klassen richtig?

wenn ich ein programm habe wie z.bsp :


```
package cool.fool;

classe doenergut { ..

..
}

class donerschlecht {..


..}
```

heißt dass dieses Programm die 2 klassen jetzt zu cool.fool zusammen fasst ?
(an java-profis ,ich will nur den Prinzip verstehen  )


----------



## HoaX (5. Dez 2008)

für dich mal bildlich: package == verzeichnisbaum, klassenname == datei

hast du also

```
package mein.package.testprogramm;

public class Main {
...
```

dann ist das quasi eine datei "Main" im verzeichnis "mein\package\testprogramm"

sinn ist dass der code logisch aufgeteilt ist. es gibt z.B. die klasse "List" sowohl im package "java.awt" als auch in "java.util". erstes ist eine grafische Listenkomponente, das andere eine Collection-Interface.



> heißt dass dieses Programm die 2 klassen jetzt zu cool.fool zusammen fasst icon_smile.gif?


er fast sie nicht "zu" cool.fool zusammen, sonder "in". es gibt dann die sowohl die klasse cool.fool.doenergut als auch cool.fool.doenerschlecht.

btw: bei klassenamen schreibt man gemäß konverntion den ersten buchstaben groß, bei packages klein.


----------



## Tobias (5. Dez 2008)

Klasse 1:

```
package java.util;

public class List {
}
```

Klasse 2:

```
package java.awt;

public class List {
}
```

Klasse 1 heißt vollständig java.util.List. Weil das aber zuviel Schreibaufwand ist, kürzt man das ab, indem man in der ersten Zeile den qualifizierenden (sozusagen vervollständigenden) Namensbestandteil angibt und in der eigentlichen class-Definition nur den kurzen Namen (sprich den Trivialnamen).

Dadurch können die beiden oben gezeigten Klassen parallel existieren, obwohl ihre Trivialnamen gleich sind. Der Compiler unterscheidet die beiden Klassen anhand ihrs qualifizierten Namens. Um als Verwender einer solchen Klasse wiederum nur den Trivialnamen benutzen zu müssen, gibt es die Anweisung "import", mit deren Hilfe man den Compiler anweisen kann aus den gegebenen qualifizierenden Namensbestandteilen und dem im Quelltext stehenden, nicht identifizierten Trivialnamen solange qualifizierte Klassennamen zusammenzubauen, bis er eine Klasse gefunden hat.

Diese Beschreibung ist zwar nicht wissenschaftlich korrekt, aber für den Anfang wohl ausreichend.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## math.iso@live.de (5. Dez 2008)

so ich hab ein klein programmen geschrieben und hab diese Datei  compiliert C:\Java\Programme\moi\secret.java



```
package moi.hard;

public class Secret{
public static void main (String[]arg){

int a;
int b;
}

}
```

jetzt würde ich gern wissen was das programm gemacht hat , ich hab auch ein verzeichnis  
C:\Java\Programme\moi\hard  angelegt  ; warum wird das package angegeben ?

 ..?

ich könnte dieses programm auch ohne package laufen lassen ,wo ist der sinn von package ?

ist der sinn von package dass ich datein importieren kann?


----------



## Ark (5. Dez 2008)

Wie soll sich denn die JRE die Klassen zusammenkratzen? Ohne Pakete geht's nur schlecht für den Programmierer, da man so weltweit(!) sicherstellen müsste, dass nur eine einzige Klasse "Test" heißt usw., damit es nicht zu Konflikten kommt. Auf der anderen Seite kann es aber nicht sein, dass die JRE alle Festplatten auf den Kopf stellen muss, um die passende Klasse zu finden. Wo soll sie denn suchen? Für jede Klasse einzeln der JRE mitteilen, in welchem Verzeichnis genau sich jetzt eine Klasse befindet, ist zu aufwendig (die Klassen können nämlich weit verstreut in verschiedensten Verzeichnissen liegen).

Also macht man einen Kompromiss: Man teilt der JRE nur mit, wo sie mit Suchen _anfangen_ soll (diese Orte stehen in CLASSPATH), aber wie genau es dann weitergeht, wird durch package mitgeteilt.

Ark


----------



## Beni (5. Dez 2008)

Packages haben eigentlich nur einen einzigen Zweck: den Quellcode übersichtlich zu organisieren.
Sie haben null und garkeinen Einfluss die Funktionsweise des Programmes.

Ein Vergleich: wenn ein Objekt ein Haus ist, und eine Klasse der Bauplan, dann ist das Package der Ordner in dem der Architekt seine Papiere aufbewahrt.

Wieso man packages anschreiben muss? Da gibt es verschiedene Erklärungen:
1. Der Name einer Klasse ist "package.name.Klasse", wenn man nur eine Datei besitzt (z.B. aus dem Internet runterlädt) sollte man so wenigstens den echten Klassennamen rausfinden.
2. Es macht klar welches Verzeichnis das Projektverzeichnis ist. Wenn der Packagename "x.y" lautet, dann ist das Projektverzeichnis dasjenige Verzeichnis in dem "x" ist.


----------



## coffeecup (6. Dez 2008)

Der Sinn is kurz gesagt, dass du dadurch uf alle Methoden Variablen usw. zB. aus ner anderen Klasse aufgerufen werden können, solange sie im Selben Package sind......

Das is zwar nur ein achtel der ganzen Wahrheit;-) 
aber naja


----------



## math.iso@live.de (6. Dez 2008)

sagen wir : 


ich hab im Verzeichnis "Neu/Teila" eine klasse namens Teila

und nun mach ich ein Programm im Ordner Neu und sagen wir ,die klasse soll Neu heißen
kann ich jetzt diese klasse durch den unten angegeben code abrufen ..?
  :



```
package neu.teila

class Teila{
...
...
...
...
...
..
..
..
}
```

ehmm eine andere frage ,könnte mir jemand ein einfaches beispiel programm machen ,wo ich ungefähr den sinn daran sehen  ,mir kommt es vor als hätte ich das ding nicht verstanden


----------



## CiD (6. Dez 2008)

Lesen -> openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel7/javainsel_03_011.htm  Abschnitt 3.11 !!!


----------



## Beni (6. Dez 2008)

math.iso@live.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> einfaches beispiel programm...


Unmöglich, der Sinn von Packages erschliesst sich erst mit grossen Programmen. Man kann nicht anhand von drei Comics erklären, für was man ein Büchergestell benötigt.


----------



## math.iso@live.de (6. Dez 2008)

Erstmal danke an alle die daran teilgenommen habe meine frage zu beantworten 

es war sehr hilfreich 

mit freundlichen grüssen iso


----------

